# Spinning Slingshot Targets: First Simple Design



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

sweet deal... I would replace the chain with paracord.. but thats just me... good job either way

LGD


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Certainly not a bad idea, LGD. The initial idea for the chain was that we'd link the spinners into the links to stop them sliding up and down. That didn't let them spin, obviously, and sliding didn't end up to be a problem in the end.

Will keep trying until we find something that works. Leather strips we tried in the afternoon worked really well, so we'll investigate that more.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

If you just make the spinner out of a piece of leather folded around the wire, you will get a better spinner. I think it was Jim Harris who made one like that.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks, mate. I'll give that a go. I've got a bunch of leather here which won't be made into pouches (free leather samples, not all useful types) so I'll give it a go.


----------



## Kwala (Jul 28, 2012)

Great idea mate, I did a similar thing but with a soft drink can attached - though it gets belted to pieces quickly. 
Also checked out some of your other vids, mate you've got an understanding wife!! So whereabouts are you in this great country of ours?


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi kwala, I'm in Perth, wa.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I shoot a lot of lead. I found metal tagets beat up my ammo too much. I use leather targets and really like them. They give a satisfying smack when hit. Leather is easy to work with and the targets last almost forever. Others have suggested pieces cut from innertube, which is probably pretty similar.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

For a better spinning effect I run the horizontal supporting cord first through some 4 inch section of rubber hose. Then attach my target disks with paracord to the hose. The targets really spin round and round with a solid hit. Really dramatic with a kitchen spoon for a target.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Ha! Some great ideas here. I feel a busy bee coming on!


----------

